# Is this you??



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=50473&stc=1&d=1470043468


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

NO.

cabby


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

cabby said:


> NO.
> 
> cabby


Sorry forgot that you lived in the back of a taxi.

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Who wrote that? I think it's how I'd like to live.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a feeling that you would be on your own.>>

cabby


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

barryd said:


> Who wrote that? I think it's how I'd like to live.


Believe it or not but someone posted it on the Adventure Bike Riders forum. :frown2:

nick


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nickoff said:


> Believe it or not but someone posted it on the Adventure Bike Riders forum. :frown2:
> 
> nick


Aha, I bet you spend all your time watching those herky gifs. Dirty boy!:wink2:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Aha, I bet you spend all your time watching those herky gifs. Dirty boy!:wink2:


Err arent you the one that's always tugging his boat? >

Nick.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Shhhhh!:grin2:


----------

